# wayne county found &quot;&quot;



## kevine (May 2, 2013)

my oldest daughter and i with a moral approved bag went to our honey hole patch on my dads old farm and found yhe first one this season it was a new born.....after seeing the time laps vid on this web sight we marked the spot and we will be back to collect... this spot has been the go to first place for maney years........has anyone else found any in wayne county ?


----------



## nixtr (Feb 11, 2013)

found a few blacks in the woods, and some yellows out in an open yard. next rain should bring out the nice yellows
in the woods. also a few dog peckers have been found in Wayne Co. by friends. Hope it doesn't warm up too quick!


----------



## skinny9976 (May 2, 2013)

Been out 4 times now n yesterday was first find in wayne county, found 37 dog peckers and small patch of little yellows that i left to go back to. They will b comin on good in next few days.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

Found 8 dog peckers today. Half way dried up already! We need rain badly.


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

its all over


----------



## buckeyebrett (Jan 2, 2013)

It ain't near over. These are from the Medina/Wayne County border yesterday. Beautiful fresh yellows.


----------



## lorain2013 (May 7, 2013)

Wow that is great. I hunt everyday in Lorain. I think still too cold and need rain today. Will let you know.


----------

